# GTiR brake caliper change plz help



## interestcars (Dec 31, 2004)

I wanna change my factory GtiR front caliper to a bigger one, are they same as skyline GT(s), GT25 caliper? or any other brand of Nissan cars?

Thanks


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

I moved your post to the technical section cuz in america we dont have the GTiR neither skylines... anyways you might get more help around here than the other section


----------

